# Omg!cupcake is pregnant!



## Smittens4CHi's

My cupcake went into heat around October 25th ish.I had gallbladder surgery the 30th of October and suffered the whole month of October.So,my sister and boyfriend were helping me out with the chihuahuas.I was up to 5 hour attacks every 3-4 hours unable to walk and sleep no pain meds helped no heat nothing!I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! She was to be spayed right after her first heat Allot of the vets around hear scared me with the o she is so small.So I was just gonna wait till she took on more weight to be spayed safely as,I have read horror stories herd horror stories and with their scaring the living hell out of me crap!!!! and now she is knocked up :sad2: With only my self to blame!I rescue,take in chihuahuas from breeders that no longer want them or from people who have abused them.I do not have NO ISSUES with breeders that are improving the breed and what not or anyone who does I just don't, have never...Just their is so many beautiful Chihuahuas being thrown away that need some one to take them in and love them so I do and NOW THIS!!!!

anyway I really hate my self right now.I'am so scared for my cupcake right now and the vet seems to not be so worried AT ALL?????like op i see it all the time attitude?(non negative)just not flipping out whaling like I was? 
This afternoon I noticed she was even more portly than before the last 2 months?She is right at a year the 12th of this month so I figured maybe she was finally going to gain some weight as she has always so leggy and skinny,skinny had her checked for worms a few times even worried about how skinny she was!I feed her some pumpkin thinking she was just constipated?she was still pooping and pumpkin was not helping, Because she was STILL POOPING!?? So she couldn't be stopped up?Her nipples were a lil larger than normal(her nipples stayed the same size since she went into heat? and her back...... is when it hit me her back is bowed up!!NOt AT ALL like when one of my rescues from years ago was stopped up.So I started like hysterically calling my vets office thank god they are open till 1 am tonight.Crying my self all the way to the vets.THINKING WHAT A DUMB as* i'D HAVE TO BE but romeo could never make babies in my head he is 10 or so years old herniated back really bad had broken jaw when i got him! How could i not know How could a dog with no testicles that was supposedly fixed do this?He has been to the vet yearly and the vet never even debated he was fixed??.Cupcake has never gotten out ever always attached to me along with the others.Romeo my male chihuahua DOSNT HAVE TESTICLES?? which I found out tonight doesn't matter so he is NOT FIXED as I had thought.
ROMEO IS 5 N A HALF POUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cupcake is only 3 n a half normally!She is now at 5 pound 30z's and maybe/around 7.7 weeks pregnant!!!!!WAS NOT PLANNED
I'm dying I'm flipping out.Even if I did want to breed a dog he is too big and she is too young and WAY TO SMALL TO EVER HAVE puppies right?
Do people breed 3 and a half pound females???.The vet didn't even discuss abortion if I would have allowed it??? He took Great xrays and consoled me promising me she would be fine.I wanted a sonogram,but the specialist was not in.He even said he wants her to try to DELIVER on her own!!WHY?HOW?To make it even worse he said the two pups are breach.

:help:has anyone herd or has or know of some one breeding a 3 n a half pound female? IS it even possible?? The vet seemed to not be at all worried and is convinced she can pass the pups,but they look so huge!If all else fails she can have a c section he says,Which I'm fine with other than the worrisome anesthesia?She is 7.7 weeks and they are so huge are they supposed to be this huge?The vet seemed not even worried I busted out CRYing my eyes out even more when i seen them!!!Any one have xrays of there pregnant chihuahuas are the chihuahua puppies supposed to be this big?The Vet and tec said they looked great and had great heart beats?
I'am so worried about my lil baby cupcake.....I know this is probably best in the Breeding forum,but I cant get to it?Wont let me post?I'm so sure when i was in the hospital my sister did tell me the females were interested in her and she did say she let them outside all together with suposibly fixed ROMEO.Then she would put her up away from the girls for some peace. 
I've added the xrays with my poor baby and her what looks to me BIG babies???Should they be this big?cupcake is the same height as Romeo almost(he is short and stalky dear head white and tan) ,but cupcake has a way smaller head and skinny body normally.The Vet even made her lactate!!He said it could be any day now to 10-14 days??Which does not help me out at all..since she was in heat on the 30th of October not sure of what time she was pregnant she had to have started????we don't know?


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Unfortunately most vets don't realise there is a difference between breeding regular dogs and breeding Chihuahuas. Chi's are slightly more complicated due to their size. 
Three and a half pounds is the absolute minimum weight for breeding, although most breeders would only choose to breed from four and a half pound plus bitches.
To try and work out a due date, count 12 days from the first day that you thought she was in season, and call that day 1. 
As she is only having 2 ( at least it looks like that to me) I would expect them nearer 56 days than the full 63 which is normal for most breeds. I would get another X-Ray at 56 days, and see if the vet thinks she will be able to deliver naturally. If he does, see if you can get an experienced breeder to assist you with the birth.
If he doesn't, you can either go for an elective C section when convenient or wait for signs of labour and take her in then. By waiting until she is in labour, she is much more likely to accept and feed the puppies. You can have her spayed at the same time, this actually makes the healing process easier/quicker for her. 
If she already has milk, I think the puppies are going to come soon, definitely within a week.
Don't waste time and energy beating yourself up, it has already happened, all you can do now is prepare for the birth. Make sure Cupcake is eating several tiny meals a day of the best quality food. She won't be able to manage large meals. She needs to be wormed. Normally a small dose of Panacur is given daily from day 40 of the pregnancy until 2 days after birth. As you have different drugs and worming regimes in the USA, ask your vet or an experienced breeder about what is suitable for a pregnant bitch. Roundworms are the main issue, if the mum has them they will be passed on to the pups.
If you decide to try a natural birth you will need a whelping kit; a reliable thermometer, lots of towels, lubricant, drops such as Dopram V for reviving pups that don't breath well (available from vets) scales, dental floss (for tying off cords) a heat pad, vetbed, and a cardboard box in a quiet room. If you decide on a C section you will only need the last three.
Start taking her temperature 3 times a day and make a note of it. When you see a significant drop, the birth is imminent. (If it goes up, above normal, you need to contact your vet ASAP.)
Your Romeo must have both testicles retained, he will need to be castrated ASAP to prevent them becoming cancerous.
I wish you and Cupcake the very best of luck, please keep us updated.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

vet says she is having two puppies.If I calculate October 30th when I had surgery She is at 55 days if i add the extra 12 she is at 67 days! maybe this is why her pups are so big looking.Right after I got out of the vets I drove her home to be with my sister and bought bulb syringe (do i need it?)thermometer,Have a heating pad that has the safety shut off,box heater,and I have her on my bed in a huge laundry basket with three soft larger baby blankets that she loves to cuddle in(have others too) as I'am worried she will go into labor any minute and fear for her.My vet didn't tell me about lubrication,but I agree I need some now,like right now don't want to risk it! after staying up all night watching her and reading up on whelping.She normally sleeps with me and is on my lap always or my side so didn't want to move her too far away from me.She is not showing any aggression towards the other chihuahuas or yorkie.
Should I keep them off the bed with me and cupcake?block my bed off so they cant come up in case she starts at night?If she is stressed but not showing it she seems very calm as usual? even when I was crying and all scared at the vets office?
Also I have watched youtube videos on breached birthing and have seen people helping the mother lubricating and gently pulling the puppies out one even showed a women just ripping the cord off (which dental floss is for)!!Should I assist her or leave her be and watch make sure she can deliver the pups?The vet is so certain she can,but I'm so worried she cant.My vet is 10 minutes from the house thank god.If i get to where She needs help how do I transport her with out stressing her out too much or one of the puppies?I've been told by the vet she can take up to TWO hours to pass one puppy?She is a very calm little girl,what are some major signs for concern?I have so many questions Thank you for your help


----------



## Wicked Pixie

10 to 12 days after the first signs of heat is when they usually ovulate, so when she is most likely to have mated. Which would mean pups due from the 28th December, but only a rough guess as you didn't witness a mating. It sounds about right if she has milk now.
Lubrication (ideally ready loaded into 1ml syringes) can help get a stuck pup out. If you can get obstetric gel this is the best, if not, KY jelly will do. 
The hardest part is knowing when to assist and when to leave alone, this is where the experienced friend comes in! 
Call your vet as soon as she goes into labour, so he is on standby. If you are worried at all, call him again. Better safe than sorry.
If you think a pup is stuck and the head is out, add the lubrication (squirt 4 syringes all around the pupppy) and see if she can push it out herself on the next contraction. If not, help her by pulling gently but firmly, gripping pup in a cloth, on the next contraction. Pull down towards her tummy, not away from her. If the stuck pup is breech, and breech presentations are normal in dogs, it needs help straight away, don't wait for a contraction or the pup may drown.
Let her clean the pups and deal with the cords and placentas, she will know what to do. Watch closely to make sure the sack is off the face so the puppy can breathe. If a puppy is bluish at birth rather than a nice pink it needs rubbing vigorously before being given to mum. You will only need to tie the cords off if they bleed a lot, usually they don't.
Watch for the placentas, there will be one for each puppy, she should ideally eat at least one of them. They don't always follow each pup, but make sure she has passed them both within 24 hours.
The aspiration bulb is a good idea, make sure each pup is free from fluid and breathing clearly. You can also swing them upside down, but hold tightly, newborn puppies are slippery!
Offer her water and something with calcium in inbetween pups. Keep a clock by the whelping box, if there are problems the vet will want to know the times. 
If she asks to go out whilst in labour, watch her really carefully. Sometimes a first time mum can mistake a puppy coming for the urge to poo, so if it is dark take a torch and a towel for just in case. If she is used to pee pads that is much safer.
If she needs to go to the vet, carry her and take the pup/pups in the laundry basket.
As soon as her temperature has dropped, keep her in sight until the pups arrive. If you have to go out, get someone to watch her.
Most bitches don't want other dogs around when whelping. If it isn't bothering her, then don't worry. It is good that she is so calm. You really need an experienced breeder with you for the birth, even if it is just to reassure you that everything is normal.


----------



## *Chloe*

No people don't breed 3 and a half lb bitches, the vet wouldn't have been concerned because most know very little about whelping chis, try and find an experienced chi breeder in your area that could help you

thats odd they wouldnt spay her...i had a bitch spayed recently that was under 3lbs and she was fine ...vets neuter much smaller animals all the time


----------



## Aquarius

I know nothing of breeding, but you are right to come here for advice and you are being given great advice.

Both Stella and Chloe recommend trying to find an experienced chi breeder in your area to help, please do try to do that, I wish you the best of luck with it all and hope for a good outcome for the mum and pups.


----------



## Angel1210

I don't know anything about breeding or birthing pups, but please try to relax. You don't want her picking up on your stress. Believe me, I know how hard it is to do that!

Hopefully all will go well for both of you. You can't blame just yourself! When you're sick you don't have much choice but to get help! 

Prayers for you and cupcake.


----------



## Springhillsarah

Prayers for cupcake and her pups. Hoping the best for you all! Xoxo


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

I don't know anything about breeding either. But I can't even imagine a 3 1/2 lb Chi giving birth. They are the size of a puppy themselves. I would seek a second opinion. Best wishes to you both. xxx


----------



## 4bsingreece

Can you asked for a c section? Will they do that in request? It sounds like you have a lot of concerns and because you are not an experience breeder it seems like it become an emergency situation easily with breach puppies. It was suggested that she could be spayed at the same time as the c section would be done. If I was in your situation, this is the way I would go... I think. Keep us posted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Thank you all soooo much<3 I have been researching and reading like crazy.Lat night her temp was 100.5 which I've read happens a temp increase then a temp decrease which now she is down to 98.5 then I took another temp 3 hours latter and was 98.8 (but had a sweater on as its cold outside this morning... I called the VET and the women told me I NEED TO LET NATURE TAKES ITS COURSE! I did tell the vet receptionist about her temp drop and she was all ooo sometimes that dose not mean she is going into labor ,but every where I read it says it means she is and in 18-24 hours she could be in labor!!?I really want a second opinion now but on Christmas might be hard and the vet is only 10 minutes so if i need to take her in it can be FAST!The vet seems to be worried more about her not accepting the puppies than all of their lives?They are so sure she can pass the pups that their heads are not too big or anything just breach which happens.
MY WORRY she will break the placenta while the puppies still inside and will down DIE!!The vet told me NOT TO ASSIST to let it takes its course,but if i could save the baby puppy why not?Should I hold Cupcakes head back from trying to rip the placenta if the puppy is still inside her?What if she takes a break on contractions and the puppy's left to drown after she has broken the sack?I don't know how I feel about the whole pulling the puppy towards her stomach to release pups head and arms? Obviously I'm worried she might be more stressed or reject the puppies if I handle them(with towel pulling) to help her or would she EAT THEM I've READ about this happening!!!Cupcake is not nesting in her box she is nesting in my blankets and in my lap!!She has always been right on top of me 24/7 and is now even more following me EVERYWHERE I GO?Last night she woke me up with some low moaning on my chest waking me up and moving around trying to get comfortable (NO SIGN OF ANY OAK COLOR DISCHARGE LIKE HER WATER BROKE OR ANYTHING?I've got her separated from everyone. I'm just worried with the puppies being breach she could break the sack too soon and the puppies drown?My aunt has watched several golden/cocker spaniel puppies even some breach and her advice is to let cupcake do it all on her own,but those r bigger dogs with larger litters Chihuahuas are know for complications?


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

4bsingreece said:


> Can you asked for a c section? Will they do that in request? It sounds like you have a lot of concerns and because you are not an experience breeder it seems like it become an emergency situation easily with breach puppies. It was suggested that she could be spayed at the same time as the c section would be done. If I was in your situation, this is the way I would go... I think. Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


This is what I had requested to the vet and he is persisting to let her try first on her own.I'll pay the 1,500-2,000 whatever the cost to have her spayed right away and her 2 pups and her be safe.The vet seems to be worried since she is a first time mom that she would reject the pups?


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Now she is eating so maybe the temp drop is off?(using anal temp)I also read she wouldn't eat 18-24 hours before giving birth?


----------



## Evelyn

Hope everthing goes well. Try to keep calm, I easier said then done. Sending prayers all will go well.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Evelyn said:


> Hope everthing goes well. Try to keep calm, I easier said then done. Sending prayers all will go well.


Thank you <3 I'm staying calm for her.Talking soft to her and rubbing her lil belly as she wont allow me to stop!She keeps pawing at me and laying in my lap and rolling over<3


----------



## pjknust

I have NEVER had my girls spayed during a C Section! You stop her hormones and she may not tend to her babies. I have always waited til pups were weaned for the spay. I had a C Section on Christmas Day 5 yrs ago, at 2pm Worked out great, had 2 vets working on her. Was about $400. 

pam in TX


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

pjknust said:


> I have NEVER had my girls spayed during a C Section! You stop her hormones and she may not tend to her babies. I have always waited til pups were weaned for the spay. I had a C Section on Christmas Day 5 yrs ago, at 2pm Worked out great, had 2 vets working on her. Was about $400.
> 
> pam in TX


I think this is why the vet is wanting her deliver naturally,but mother nature can be so cruel and I don't want her to loose a puppy when their was something I could do!10 minutes to the vet if the pup is still inside her but with a broken sack is no good!


----------



## pjknust

Its natural for her to break the sac as the baby is coming out, if this happens, and the baby doesnt come in an hour or so, then you go to the vet and if he cant get it out, he does a C Section. They need to go into labor first, then go with the flow. 
My first chi was a retired breeder. She lost her second litter due to scheduling a c section. they opened her up and the puppies were not ready to be born and they died. The breeder thought she would save trouble and time I guess by doing it before labor, but her calculations of the breeding were not right and the babies were too premi to live. Let her go into labor first!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

pjknust said:


> Its natural for her to break the sac as the baby is coming out, if this happens, and the baby doesnt come in an hour or so, then you go to the vet and if he cant get it out, he does a C Section. They need to go into labor first, then go with the flow.
> My first chi was a retired breeder. She lost her second litter due to scheduling a c section. they opened her up and the puppies were not ready to be born and they died. The breeder thought she would save trouble and time I guess by doing it before labor, but her calculations of the breeding were not right and the babies were too premi to live. Let her go into labor first!


Ok, so if she breaks the sac and the puppy dose not come in 1 hours the puppy can live inside her till she pushes it out or I get to a vet? SO The puppy can live with out the sac while stuck inside her if pup is breach for 1 hours?


----------



## pjknust

yes, about half all puppie born are breach. Mine were. But I raise POODLEs , not chihuahuas. But I really dont see the difference in a chi giving birth or a poodle, just that your chi is tiny and should not have been bred. I groom a tiny little yorkie and they bred her to a bigger male ( I would not have) I just knew that little girl would have to have a c section. NOPE, she had 3 just fine. Her owners were scared to death, and had her spayed after the babies were weaned. They were calling me all day and half the night. 
Once you see the sac, or part of the puppy, and she is pushing, and after about an hour and its not coming yet, then you can worry. Once they start coming out, I take a dry wash cloth, or paper towel and wrap it around the body and start helping her , just tug gently. The reason for the cloth is they are very slick and I cant hold on to them without it.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

My chi delivered her last 2 litters of 3 breach with no problems she is 5lbs. This was a few years ago but none the less. I also had a labour that lasted literally 27 hours I called the emergency vet the entire night but they all finally came out. I think you need to calm down and just wait until it happens now you're educated somewhat from research you'll know what to do when the time comes. Take a deep breath and just keep an eye on cupcake since you're not sure when it's coming the most obvious sign will be the crying panting and nesting


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Thanks everyone for the prays and great advice <3 Lil cupcake is still with pups.Her temp has bounced around allot?My notes so far keeping a log staying calm>>
6:30 pm 100.5 24th day 55/56?
8:30 am 98.6 25th 56/57?
10:30am 98.8 25th 56/57?
11:00pm 100.6 25th nesting with backing bottom up with hard pressure to me (3 times?)and diamond leg positioning on back,Good heart beats on pups lower placement of pups! 
10:30am 98.6 26th 57/58 lower placement of pup/back less arched/good heart rate on pups and cupcake.
6:03pm 98.6 26th 57/58?

Christmas eve night around 11-12 she started acting VERY fidgity and uncomfortable waking me up all night with kicks and head rubs to my face and licks to my nose and pawing at my face for belly rubs? 
Last night Christmas night at 11:00 pm She was Very uncomfortable(never whining or crying,screaming,just squinty eyes,and some long sighs  which means she dose not feel good?)She has never been the kinda chihuahua that's very whinny, shaky, yappie,she is a tough lil cupake. She only lets out hard,belting barks only at night when I first let her out she is scared of the dark<3.
Last night She Started to nest in her whelping box and decided to pull her blankie out and lay it on me?I thought we were gonna have the pups right on my lap with the way she was acting with her favorite blankie! Allot of deep breaths,rolling around, and then She would not let me stop rubbing her belly at all.She propped her self up on my legs and chest (like a baby)sitting on her bottom while lying her back against my stomach and bowed her back legs out in the diamond position As,if she was trying to open her birthing canal? right?She kept pawing at my hands to not stop rubbing her lil belly so I didn't for an hour alternating hands until. She has not allot of belly hair left .Poor baby girl.After she was happy with all the belly rubs.She went for some water and then she backed her rear end up to me several times (3 times)HARD while breathing/sighing loud?Then went back to not letting me stop belly rubbing and passed out hard to sleep?We have been up for going on two night now.With small naps.She mostly sleeping during the day while I try to stay awake.When she naps I have to nap.If she is awake while I'm trying to nap she wont let me sleep?She starts pawing at me and licking my face and nose.She will lick right up my nose?Clearing my airway practice maybe?She has always licked my face and cuddled me with her little head but never so obsessed with licking my nose inside Like I cant get away from her if i move my head she just persist and she will surprise me with it too?ALSO when I woke up this morning she looked so different in her spine,like she lost weight?Her spine is less arched now.I had to use my moms littmann stethoscope the back side(the little side)to make sure she still even had pups!As,the day has gone on They still are moving around but not as much and are lower now with good heart beats?I have not noticed any water breaking discharge or anything,but the vet says its almost impossible to spot her water breaking?

Is she trying to hold the pups in I'm wondering now?Has she tried starting labor,but cant push the pups out like the DR swears she can?He said the pups heads can pass her hips.

what did the backing her rear end to me Hard mean?Like all her force she was putting into applying pressure to her back end she had backed up to me?

Is this normal anyone else seen this before or had it happen to their pregnant chihuahua? 

If the pups are in the birthing canal Would I still be able to see them move?


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Her first temp drop has been longer than 24 hours now?
Walking in and out of whelping box and pulling blankies out on my LAP!
Restless at night likes stretching out on her side and belly?
dose not want me out of her sight even while sleeping?
Ate today small meal nibbled here and their about a quarter of what she normally eats and pooed outside(she is completely house broken  )?
NOT SHACKING OR WHIMPERING NO VOMITING at all just some long sighs as if to be uncomfortable??
vulva seems to look the same.
Her back is not Arched as much as it was and pups seem lower closer to her vulva puffier lower belly?

Vet told me it could be any day night or another week as she is lactating??
Her actions last night I would think means this is first stage of labor?


----------



## Evelyn

Gosh I wish I could help you, I know nothing about birthing babies. This is such a worry and yet exciting. I have been thinking about her and you all day. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pjknust

they can carry on like this for days. Especially if they are spoiled pets! I sat up several nights in a row a few years ago just knowing it was time. Temp was up and down. HA! I gave up and time finally came about a week later. When she is close to labor, she wont eat. Only my piggy dogs that will eat anything will eat before labor. You will see contractions, her belly will tense up and get really hard for a few sec to a min. She will throw up when she gets close. I'd say she is spoiled (as she should be) and is very uncomfortable. When she goes into labor , YOU WILL KNOW. Her vulva will swell up, she will have "milk bags" . you will know. 
pam in TX


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Her temp has been doped now for a whole day!I feel like last night she wanted to deliver,But she stopped her self by pushing her back end up to me really hard?like trying to push them back in?

My vet says O it could be a day,tonight next week we don't know every dog is different Which is True... 

BUT......I'd rather her have a section than try to hold the pups in or hurt her self and the pups,but the vet is still saying she can do it!So I'm talking to her (cupcake)and trying to encourage her and keep her warm happy and full of food.I want her to care for her pups and have that bond,but id rather nurse them and take care of her after the c-section than loose her and the pups. My vet and the tech just keep saying its mother nature let it takes it course she can do it so I'm trusting them and believing in lil Cupake staying calm for my baby and babies. Its really hard nursing pups. Im worried of aspiration and if they would get enough food and proper food.G tubes its no fun..So I want her to do this and get through it naturally.My vet dose not seem to worried about her backing her rear end into me hard to me?I have never herd of such a thing but I did read they can delay their labor some how?:confused2:


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

I got some pics of her so far It looks like she has some pretty big milk bags in the back 4 of her poor baby?Her first teats are small?The dad who dose not even have testicles but still was able to get her Pregnant!!


















Pippin the mini Yorkie being a snoop all pictures Taken 3 days ago








Her teats are even bigger now they hang down like a cows  The babies are even lower now.I can see them kicking and moving around her vulva area and her last 4 teats area.They were higher up near her ribs now they r low!


----------



## Evelyn

Ah, Romeo, is the culprit,see it is the name, he feels he has to live up to it.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Evelyn said:


> Ah, Romeo, is the culprit,see it is the name, he feels he has to live up to it.


The vet said the same thing >.< Little turd he is so cuddly and a doll and loves everyone so we figured Romeo fit him. pssst We were told he was fixed even the vet didnt debate it he has no testicles!Just the skin ,but I've seen dogs neutered and still had the skin like my moms lab was done.


----------



## rubia

Cupcake is so sweet looking. she is long in the torso, able to carry the pups well. Hope it all goes well for you and her. All you can do is be prepared, get all of your supplies ready, have a plan B and a plan C if you need to . So much of this is really beyond anyone's control now. She is a really adorable pup--I am hoping and praying for her !! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## LostLakeLua

I wish you the best of luck!! Raising an unexpected litter is a lot of hard work but well worth it. I only have a few more weeks with Eden's puppies and I know I'll miss them! I hope everything goes smoothly for Cupcake. If you'd like I'd be happy to send you some information on handling exercises and different things to help raise well rounded pups. I have Care Guide's that I send out with each pup too that I'd be happy to email to you to pass on. Keep us posted!! <3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

rubia said:


> Cupcake is so sweet looking. she is long in the torso, able to carry the pups well. Hope it all goes well for you and her. All you can do is be prepared, get all of your supplies ready, have a plan B and a plan C if you need to . So much of this is really beyond anyone's control now. She is a really adorable pup--I am hoping and praying for her !! Thanks for the updates.


Thank you <3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

LostLakeLua said:


> I wish you the best of luck!! Raising an unexpected litter is a lot of hard work but well worth it. I only have a few more weeks with Eden's puppies and I know I'll miss them! I hope everything goes smoothly for Cupcake. If you'd like I'd be happy to send you some information on handling exercises and different things to help raise well rounded pups. I have Care Guide's that I send out with each pup too that I'd be happy to email to you to pass on. Keep us posted!! <3


Yes that would be very helpful.The youngest pup I've ever had was 3 months :/
my mother hand raised some pups back in the early 90's but that was a while ago.I did have to hand raise a baby squirrel,but that has nothing to do with the very crucial few month of a puppies life.  my email is [email protected] 
thank you <3


----------



## Huly

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## pam6400

Any news yet?


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

No pups yet cupcake and her pups have a great heart rate and The pups are still sitting low. No contractions anything?
I think Wicked Pixie might be right on point dec 28th being her due date...If not I'm taken her in to the vet again.I'm pretty darn sure it was October 30th and 31st while I was in the hospital for surgery possibly 29th.I had my gallbladder removed on Halloween mid day was pretty creepy,but the surgery went great took about two hours.
It took me one to two weeks to recover completly. I'm vegetarian and have been since I was 9 years old(not why my gallbladder had to come out),but I eat little to no fat anyways.I'm still a lil sore where they cut (in 3 little places removing a ping pong size stone and several other little ones)The belly button one is the worst when the dogs jump on it or tight higher pants as,they do have to go through some muscle.:/ 
The day after my surgery I took all my babies back and kept cupcake close and always watched because my females were very annoying to her Romeo at that time didn't even seem to care he is almost toothless old lil guy with bad herniation in his back some one was abusive to him bad.He had a broken jaw when i first got him and the vet had said it was an older injury their for did not want to re-break it and since a year after all this (we have had him for 4 and a half now) he is able to eat normal not with his jaw going side to side horribly or his mouth opening extra wide.I cant even begin to understand why some one would hurt him?He NEVER MARKS on anything or poos in the house.He dose not even ever go in a cage we just leave him out when we go somewhere no one does except for Juliet who will accident if we are gone for too long she is only a year Thanksgiving was her birthday.Romeo is a very chill kinda guy that loves everyone and other dogs.Just as sweet as an be and a little cuddle bug.I always thought male un-neutered dogs marked every where especially if a female was around in heat and he has no testicles? so the vet and me were pretty sure he was sterile/neutered. My sister did say she always let them out together to run and play though as,We all figured he was not able to make babies....
So it had to have been the 30th,31st,or maybe 29th when I had blood work done?Little cuppa is eating less today so far just nibbling small little mouthfuls 75%of her food is still in her bowl.She did escape today and ran out with all the other Chihuahuas and Pippin.She acted happy and fine around everyone not like I would imagine a pregnant chi to do?I never leave them alone outside for fear of birds of prey so i watched them all very close and figured she was gonna growl or something but no she was happy like she missed them and was just enjoying her self hanging out with them.She didn't chase and run with them like she normally would as she is wobbly,walking now with her back legs pretty spread apart.
???? I don't know if that is a good thing or not as far as her knowing she is with pups or not?If she will take to them?Does she not feel threatened by her chi pack here?She is nesting more and obsessed with cleaning my nose even at 3am surprising me in dead sleep!I have a heater on low in her whelping box that she likes<3.Her favorite blankie though she keeps pulling out of her box and on me?She did Try to throw up a bit ago,so I'm keeping her separated in all still,because we don't really now the exact date.I feel it could be anytime now as she is carrying the pups low now and has huge teats.From the back side of her they look like a cows! Her vulva is a lil more swollen but not by much?


----------



## pam6400

Oh you must be so nervous and excited at the same time. Bless her little heart, hoping all goes smoothly. Wasn"t it chilly this morning? I am in Florida as well.


----------



## Angel1210

I have been "glued" to this thread! I am both anxious and excited!

I have never had a dog that had pups, so this is very interesting. I almost feel as if I am there! I love your account of everything that is happening! I cannot imagine how stressed you must be! I would be a nervous wreck!

Keep posting. . .I love the updates!

I wish all the best for you and Cupcake!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

pam6400 said:


> Oh you must be so nervous and excited at the same time. Bless her little heart, hoping all goes smoothly. Wasn"t it chilly this morning? I am in Florida as well.


 O it was soooo cold I have the heater on HIGH and a box heater I'm almost sweating in here and she has her little mini warmer tucked around a blankie and another one on top of it on low.I'am so nervous, just trying to stay calm and praying <3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Angel1210 said:


> I have been "glued" to this thread! I am both anxious and excited!
> 
> I have never had a dog that had pups, so this is very interesting. I almost feel as if I am there! I love your account of everything that is happening! I cannot imagine how stressed you must be! I would be a nervous wreck!
> 
> Keep posting. . .I love the updates!
> 
> I wish all the best for you and Cupcake!


Thank you <3


----------



## Springhillsarah

Thinking of you and Cupcake! Hoping for the best! Xoxo!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## CHITheresa

How exciting, I use to have Pomeranian's that had few litters.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

just called the VET he said bring her up!After checking her temp at 12 i noticed a straw color VERY VERY SMALL AMOUNT N her vulva.So vet says bring her up now he wants to take a look at her!So here we GO maybe today puppies<3


----------



## CHITheresa

I will be and sure everyone else will be standing by to hear.


----------



## thatrandomgirl

Thinking of you guys!


----------



## *Chloe*

hope it all goes smoothly x


----------



## LBChi

Good luck cupcake! I hope all goes well. I have been glued to this thread also.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Ok we are back and cupcake is still with pups.I couldn't see her regular vet he was out for the day .
But,the vet did say she was not dilated so she maybe be in her very first stages of labor where her cervix is trying to open but not yet opened. He said again it could be any day or even a WEEK!! >.< but seems to be pretty sure it could be before a week.He also said with the stress of traveling from her whelping box and home it could even induce her labor and i specifically asked the tech if it was going to stress her out or should i just leave her hear and the tech said o well we will be gentile and calm and make sure she is not too stressed!!The vet also said which CREEPEd ME OUT OMG!!That it has happened that after a c-section the mother could eat the babies or reject them!!So we really want her to go into labor and try her hardest on her own home here where she feels safe.I really wish my normal vet was in today! goodness talk about trying to give me a heart attack and this vet I saw has Yorkies he has bread.


----------



## BlueJax

Been reading this thread and hoping she has a safe delivery in her own home. Sounds like you are taking great care of her. Keep trying to stay calm.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I've been catching up on this thread. I hope cupcake is doing ok. You seem to be doing great with what you're doing for her and all the research you have done. I can't wait to hear news, I really hope it is good news. 

I had a chi when I was about 10 that we got from a horrible breeder. I only realise now, looking back, what a horrible breeder she was. She was very small, probably no more than about 4lbs. After having her for a little while we realised she was pregnant. Obviously my mum knew nothing about breeding and I don't know if she got any advice from the vet or not but all we had was a box with blankets in that was in my bedroom (where she slept). Reading all the information on this site since I got her has realised how stupid and ignorant we were. She ended up giving birth to all 6 of her pups without any problems, but I assume that she could not hold them for long enough due to the amount and her size and despite attempts to keep them warm and feed them they all died. It was an awful experience which still upsets me, but the reason I'm sharing this is because she was small, had no help and was able to deliver naturally. The only problem was delivering too early which doesn't seem to be a problem with cupcake so hopefully all will go well. I will be thinking of you and your sweet little girl (who is beautiful by the way) and sending good thoughts and wishes.


----------



## Evelyn

We are all rooting for you Cupcake!


----------



## KittyD

Please post an update when you can!


----------



## rubia

I am not the only one doing daily checks on Cupcake...I will check back later for updates....


----------



## Evelyn

I am come here 4 times today and checked this thread. Hope Cupcake is doing okay. There isn't any new threads started about her and her ,and puppies is there?


----------



## CHITheresa

My Pomeranian Brandy had to have C-section and for the 1st 3 days she did not want anything to do with the puppies, then all of the sudden I found her nursing and cleaning them and was great momma after that. $1k later after surgery I had her spayed.


----------



## thatrandomgirl

I keep checking back for updates every time I see this thread. Hope all is going well! Hang in there.


----------



## Angel1210

Any word on Cupcake yet? How is she doing? Is she a mommy yet? 
I can't get her out of my mind!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Thank you ALL SO VERY MUCH <3 Cupcake <3 she went in to last labor night at 8:15 and poor baby didn't stop till 3:40!!! First baby (boy) tried to come out at 8:30 I saw his little feet and right as her sac started to come out it BURST!all over me She refused to stay in the box sat on my lap the whole time.Right after the sac burst the puppy immediately shot back inside!So I called my usual vet emergency number as he is normally 24/7 lives right behind his office.No answer I called him 6 TIMES with 6 messages and finally after 20 minutes knew we could wait no longer the puppy was unable to breath with out his sac for too long!!!
So We rushed her to Val-u-Vet  Me just covered and not even caring We was a hot mess...(we had rushed her here before on Christmas Eve ,Where she got her first xrays only place open at the time!When we arrived 10 minutes latter still no feed nothing.The vet at Val-u-Vet looked her over.Took her away from me to the back where I couldn't even see her for another 30 minutes i was dying!!!He came back and had the gull to ask me if she was even in LABOR!!!!That no puppy was in the birthing canal.I was outraged demanded to have her Right now,That she was in deed in labor and that he was DEAD WRONG!!!!I saw the babies feet right after the sac broke and he just shot right back up and disappeared now and was unable to breath.So I DEMANDED a C-section in hopes it was not to late for the pup.After my outrage and demand he brought my cupcake back to me with the tech and a estimate for the c-section which was 1,7880$$$and I was all go so the tech went to go get the VET!I was sobbing Trying to hold it back for cupcake holding her in my lap as she did not want to leave my side again and I PRAYED and Prayed.I told Cupcake to do the best she could that we were all here for her even all her friend from chihuahua people that we loved her were here for her and she needed to not give up and stay strong and push baby push!SHE DID right away!!She pushed so hard the little babies feet came back out exposed not moving and purple  I was sure he was gone,But had to stay strong so I told her she was a good girl and push baby push!She did again and the babies feet and hips came out purple not moving.So we garbed some lube of the counter :/ and towels we had brought (NO HELP FROM THE VET OR TECH NEVER EVEN CAME BACK YET!!)I got the little baby and her lubed up the towel around his little not moving purple hips and waited for her to push and she did pulling him down towards her belly gently around his hips.He came out at 10:30 and Was not moving so,Cupcake was licking his little face while i began to rub him with the towel and HE AWOKE and started to eat immediately. He was still purple and just a Miracle from god.His color came back a little and he was eating and mommy cupcake was cleaning him off.Finally the Tech came back in and I had TO BEG for towels.She finally brought me some this baby was sooooo cold. I held him in my hand against Cupcake with our clean cold towels while he ate keeping him warm as best we could till we got towels.She finally came back with towels and NO VET!So we keep them warm and His color Started to come back thank GOD!About 11 the vet came back asking if we were to do the C section or wait either way his office closed at 1!Very cold this man was and I was not wanting to leave my baby with him all night and all day today.So we begged him seriously had to beg this horrible man and his tech to just stay til 1 to see if she could do It.We got no help from the Tech besides some towels they were so kindly to to warm...We waited till 1 no baby number 2??The whole time while waiting they would pop in and pretty much remind us and were just nasty wanting us to LEAVE?So at 1am we did in hopes my normal vet could get back with me!!Got home no phones had he called back!but Cupcake and the baby were doing fine she was drinking and walking around and cleaning her little baby off perfectly.We waited and waited and around for this next baby around 2am she started whaling NOT LIKE SHE HAD AT THE VET!I think Cupcake was sure it was over and not willing to go another round .So I had tot talk her through it again begging her to not give up baby we were here for her and finally after horrible pushing and yelping (My HEART WAS BREAKING)and about to hop back in the car and take her to a REAL 24 hour vet but it was 40 minutes away.Could she make it!!So we waited Stayed strong insisted she was a good girl and not to give up around 3am she was growing tired.I was so worried again Is the pup stuck can she really do it!!She did!3:15 am out came some of the sac intact this time! Little nose was all that was visible through the sac some how the puppy had turned from breach to face first and had a HUGE HEAD!So I my lube hand and a towel as this puppy was SO BIG!!She pushed and pushed till the pups head was all the way out now and the sac broke!!She cleaned the baby I cleaned the baby and 10 minutes passed and the pup was starting to be strangled.Her little tongue stopped moving and was now hanging out!!!!!!So I got the lube hand with the syringe this time Next big contraction I went wild with it and Squirted it all Around the baby.Pleading cupcake to push a few more good times so I could get her shoulder and this be over! she did!!I got her little shoulders and again pulling down gently while she was pushing we got the baby to her stomach witch was also so HUGE!!ME and Cupcake again went to rubbing and trying to get puppy back to life,sure enough she did come back around on us and Cupcake was ready to push again out came the last beautiful baby<3 Cupcake was very busy with her own lean up and the placenta so I went right to cleaning and drying the new baby.The last one THANK GOD AND ALIVE!She ate immediately to Cupcake had to help them find their ways but they had a Nice grip!Cupcake was now hungry could u blame her my poor baby babies noW!I made sure to always have her food and water around in between her contractions and babies.
She is doing so Great today.Pups are warm,eating,She is gentle,and all is so Well <3 I do not know how she could have done it with out all the prayers and support thank you all so very very much <3 I let her out a bit ago to use the bathroom and she barked at me like why no no the babies.She had to poo 3 TIMES! and she peepeed so long and hard she even got some on her lil toe pads just a river!!!She delivered her two adorable huge little miracle babies right on my lap and did so good!One baby boy and one baby girl<3baby girl is all white with just a perfect mask and baby boy has two hearts on his side a mask and a lil spot on his tail<3 
xoxoxoxox
cuteness overload!!more to come I didn't get to bed till 5am,But am so blessed.







baby GIRL AND HER HUGE HEAD<3







http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee233/Kittah_Kat/0054_zpsd898dbc4.jpg
Baby boy showing of one of his little hearts on his side<3







baby boy <3







happy and tired new mommy















Look at those bellies my goodness!!!!She also had to have her candy cane with her<3 She has collected all of them in the house and was doting on them like they were her babies for the last week!I thought she must really like em so I went out and bought ten of them!DUHH was a total sign but never thought possible with Romeo n all.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Baby boy showing of one of his little hearts on his side<3


----------



## Rach_Honey

Oh my gosh!!! Go cupcake! I can't believe those markings on that sweet little boy! Ooohhhh puppy love!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400

Wow, what a night you had! I am still trying to wrap my head around it all. There is definately something wrong with that Value Vet operation, I hope you look into that when all is settled, that is just wrong!!
Congratulations to you and Cupcake!!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie

That is brilliant news, well done to you and clever Cupcake. The babies are beautiful, so very pleased it all turned out ok.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Yay Cupcake! Those babies are adorable. The way the staff at that clinic treated you is appalling. I know that they have lives, but you would think that someone in the profession of helping animals would have some compassion and bedside manner. Not sure why you would become a vet if you weren't passionate about animal care. 

I hope that you are able to get some rest now that the pups are out and safe and sound! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Evelyn

Wow what a night you all had. Congratulations to you and Cupcake! What a great mom she is. Do you think you will keep one of them?

I hope that Value Vet didn't charge you. But all is well now and over , now we just get to see these babies grow.


----------



## Zorana1125

Great job Cupcake! I've been stalking this thread every hour trying to see if she had babies yet! I'm so sorry you had such a long night and had to deal with those stupid people at the vet. Her babies are gorgeous!! Congratulations!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168

Go Cupcake! I can't believe I'm just seeing this thread. 

I am so glad everything went okay despite the horrible vet experience. I wouldn't pay a single cent to that vet, and probably find a new regular vet too. Not calling back when they have an emergency number and you called six times in the middle of the night is unacceptable, unless he had a damn good excuse. 

I'm just so glad everything went well for mama and babies. Thank goodness she had such good care from you. Is Romeo the sire? The pups are precious, they look just like their mama with their white and markings. Are you planning on spaying her once she's done nursing?


----------



## Moonfall

Our e-vet is awful, the only one in town and they're just worthless. 80 bucks to walk in the door. I have been there twice with sick babies. One was a rooster who went cold in the middle of the night who had sour crop. They had no idea what sour crop even was when I told them he was being treated for it. We ended up sitting around for hours while they screwed around. I wanted his crop pumped which they finally did but they charged a fortune.

Another time I went with rats who had URIs and got suddenly worse in the middle of the night. I had been wanted to vet them but was unable to and so I went into a panic and went to the vet. I was really young and confused.

Again a lot of waiting and they barely did anything. I did get meds but guess what they didn't work. I ended up at a different vet a week later and I love them and have stuck there I just wish they were open later. 

I had an even worse experience somewhere else where a vet cussed me out for telling her what I thought was wrong with my mice. We left the office without paying. Turns out I was right and the mice ended up being fine after I went to my normal vet.


----------



## Angel1210

Hooray for you and Cupcake!!!

It sounds like you really had quite a night!! I think I would have panicked and freaked out!! Totally!! OMG!! How wonderful!

Are you going to keep them?

By the way - great pictures!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I've been checking back frequently for this thread. I'm so glad to hear that cupcake and babies are ok! They look beautiful! I love the little brown eyebrows on them! You have done an amazing job, I would have panicked! I'm so glad she had such a good owner around to help her through this, and such great advice from everyone. Sorry the vets were so useless, obviously you did a better job on your own! Can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## Pumpernickel

Congratulations to you and cupcake! Sounds like a stressful night but glad to hear everything turned out ok! I hope you are all getting some much needed rest!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Angel1210 said:


> Hooray for you and Cupcake!!!
> 
> It sounds like you really had quite a night!! I think I would have panicked and freaked out!! Totally!! OMG!! How wonderful!
> 
> Are you going to keep them?
> 
> By the way - great pictures!


Yes,we have decided to keep them The little boy is always comes towards me:love10:.He must know my smell already<3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Moonfall said:


> Our e-vet is awful, the only one in town and they're just worthless. 80 bucks to walk in the door. I have been there twice with sick babies. One was a rooster who went cold in the middle of the night who had sour crop. They had no idea what sour crop even was when I told them he was being treated for it. We ended up sitting around for hours while they screwed around. I wanted his crop pumped which they finally did but they charged a fortune.
> 
> Another time I went with rats who had URIs and got suddenly worse in the middle of the night. I had been wanted to vet them but was unable to and so I went into a panic and went to the vet. I was really young and confused.
> 
> Again a lot of waiting and they barely did anything. I did get meds but guess what they didn't work. I ended up at a different vet a week later and I love them and have stuck there I just wish they were open later.
> 
> I had an even worse experience somewhere else where a vet cussed me out for telling her what I thought was wrong with my mice. We left the office without paying. Turns out I was right and the mice ended up being fine after I went to my normal vet.


I hear yuh its so Hard to find a good vet my normal vet I liked,but he knew Cupcake was an emergency case and Told me not to worry that he would take care of her and Check his voice mails frequently.He called me back finally today at 9am!!I was like thanks for the help!!NOT.He is decently priced ,but If he is not around for emergencies than what good is he.The whole reason why I loved taking my dogs to him was because he lives right behind the vet and considers his vet hospital to be a 24/7 emergency vet. >.<


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Sorry that he let you down. I'm so glad to hear you're keeping them! Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

pupluv168 said:


> Go Cupcake! I can't believe I'm just seeing this thread.
> 
> I am so glad everything went okay despite the horrible vet experience. I wouldn't pay a single cent to that vet, and probably find a new regular vet too. Not calling back when they have an emergency number and you called six times in the middle of the night is unacceptable, unless he had a damn good excuse.
> 
> I'm just so glad everything went well for mama and babies. Thank goodness she had such good care from you. Is Romeo the sire? The pups are precious, they look just like their mama with their white and markings. Are you planning on spaying her once she's done nursing?


Romeo is the daddy all the pups have his legs,He has little chunky low rider leggies.The baby girl looks like she has more of his nose too,but no one got his colors  I don't even think they got his coat he is a long/short coat cross.Its probably too soon to tell just yet thought. Cupcake is so getting spayed.She is big enough I don't care what any crazy vet says.I got some really good vets from Pippins last owner and she has a vet that specializes in small breeds.So I will be driving the hour n 20 minutes to see him gladly <3 I wish now I knew him before all the putting my baby in danger!Romeo too is being neutered now soon.The val-u-vet charged me 30$ for warm towels and I guess borrowing one of their rooms and running her off to a back room somewhere to ask me if she was in labor and how did I know and the whole time they just wanted us to leave!They were all cleaning and I guess were ready to go even though they r supposed to stay open till 1am was so odd.When we asked if we could just stay a few to make sure she could pass her next pup.They gave us this funny look and were all o umm ok yeah sure.They walked in several times saying it be best if Cupcake was at home and I was like Really she is so small what if she cant pass the next one!I can understand lil cupcake feeling better at home giving birth but in her situation and the size of those pups no way was I going to risk it.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

pam6400 said:


> Wow, what a night you had! I am still trying to wrap my head around it all. There is definately something wrong with that Value Vet operation, I hope you look into that when all is settled, that is just wrong!!
> Congratulations to you and Cupcake!!! They are beautiful!!


o yeah seriously wouldn't take any pet their again and they are not even a value!!The c section with my normal vet was only $800.00 that's with the anesthesia,blood work and everything,But he don't know how to call some one back in an emergency I guess.I never even asked for an excuse.Just know now he is not for emergencies at all.That I'll be looking around for a new vet.The value vet wanted $1,7880.00 and at the time if she wouldn't have passed that pup I would have payed it and risked her not taking to her pups.To save their lives they have you in a hard spot.They know they can go crazy with the price  I seriously think they were upset she passed the pup and didn't get more from me.


----------



## rubia

Well done Cupcake !! and you--all of that preparation was worth it ! you were ready. 
Thank you for sharing the pictures. what great looking puppies !! they look so well-developed, really gorgeous markings on them too.
amazing story of their whelping--you did it !!
Congratulations


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

rubia said:


> Well done Cupcake !! and you--all of that preparation was worth it ! you were ready.
> Thank you for sharing the pictures. what great looking puppies !! they look so well-developed, really gorgeous markings on them too.
> amazing story of their whelping--you did it !!
> Congratulations


Thank you <3 and everyone who prayed and helped.I think they must have gone full term to be so big.<3Now we have to come up with some names!hehe Cupcake does love tatter and tots lol but they are just little miracle babies.They actually are moving around really well!I originally cut a whole for cupcake to go in and out of but the little boy and now the little girl crawl out at me <3 So I had to close it off and will have to make a new ben tomorrow with a higher hole!


----------



## Barracuda51

Awwww congrats on the babies and its good to see there doing well and that mom is ok. WOW 1,7880 for a C-section, HOLY COW, the most we pay for emergancy C's is $300.00 but then again its nice having a vet thats for the love of the animal and not ones pocket book..

Chi hugs and smooches to that sweet mama and her babies.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Barracuda51 said:


> Awwww congrats on the babies and its good to see there doing well and that mom is ok. WOW 1,7880 for a C-section, HOLY COW, the most we pay for emergancy C's is $300.00 but then again its nice having a vet thats for the love of the animal and not ones pocket book..
> 
> Chi hugs and smooches to that sweet mama and her babies.


I know I was ready to pay it too and they knew it!They knew they had me I couldn't say no! I' didn't wanna risk driving to the other emergency vet.The lil boy pup was in her for so long with out his sac and from what this vet said wasnt even in the birthing canal!He didn't even believe she was in labor.I for sure thought he was gone  and when the strange man vet (not the vet we saw the first time we rushed her their the day we found out she was with pups)I really didn't like him or trust him at all ,but was running out of options. Lil Cupcake did so good she knew he had to come out fast.His sac broke hours before he arrived and still made it.He was a dry dry birth the lube helped so much!He is my lil trooper<3 Pups are not cheep that's for sure.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

The poor lil boy actually had purple purple feet I thought maybe he had black feet and cupcake was trying to pull him out by his feet and they had started to BLEED!!The poor lil baby That's when I knew it was Time to step in with the lube and help her push to his hips even if he was gone .I thought for sure last night he was going to be maimed or even maybe disabled,But no his feet look great and he is actually scooting around trying to walk and trying to hold his little head up and is fast too! Cupcake is my hero <3 she is one tuff cuppie. I'm given it a few days since my camera is so crappy with low light recording they are amazingly fast and strong <3 for all they went through even Cupcake!


----------



## LBChi

Way to go cupcake! And way to go mama! You both did well, and you knew what to do, and you held it together. I don't think I would want to let go of them either, especially being born on your lap! Wow! Wthat an experience! They are both very precious little darlings. Congrats to you 2.


----------



## Angel1210

You must be so proud of yourself and Cupcake! I am still in awe over what you did! It's amazing! I loved following the thread. I felt like I was right there! Thank you for the postings! 

Can't wait to follow their adventures!


----------



## NaeNae

I am just now reading this entire post about Cupcake and her babies! Yay, Cupcake! The pups are SOOOOOO cute!


----------



## thatrandomgirl

Sounds like an incredibly stressful night!! I'm so glad the babies are safe and healthy... and my, they are CUTE!!!!

Congratulations.  You'll need to keep us all updated with pictures!!!!


----------



## Gingersmom

WOW...and geeze...Congratulations! Cute puppy pics!


----------



## TLI

So happy to read all is well with Mom & babies. They are precious! Congrats!


----------



## KittyD

Wow that ended up being very dramatic, I'm so pleased to hear the pups and mom are doing well.


----------



## pam6400

Any more news on the new puppies and Cupcake?


----------



## LostLakeLua

This is what I get when I'm gone for a few days, I miss all the exciting stuff! =D I'm glad that Cupcake did well despite the vet visit! You should definitely post more pictures, for folks like me who were late checking in hehe. Did you get everything I emailed you?? Hope it helps. Guess you won't need copies of Adoption Contracts though!! =D Glad you are keeping them and can't wait to watch them grow up. Enjoy the puppy stages; the next few weeks will go by FAST! <3 Best wishes!!


----------



## Lisa T

Phew thank goodness all turned out well after a very stressful time for you, I don't know how you managed to keep so calm, well done and congratulations to Cupcake and you.


----------



## Angel1210

I seem to have conracted "cupcake fever!" Any news on the new mom and her babies?


----------



## thatrandomgirl

How is it going? Is everyone doing well? 

Thinking of you all.


----------



## susan davis

Please update us on this little family of chi's!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

LostLakeLua said:


> This is what I get when I'm gone for a few days, I miss all the exciting stuff! =D I'm glad that Cupcake did well despite the vet visit! You should definitely post more pictures, for folks like me who were late checking in hehe. Did you get everything I emailed you?? Hope it helps. Guess you won't need copies of Adoption Contracts though!! =D Glad you are keeping them and can't wait to watch them grow up. Enjoy the puppy stages; the next few weeks will go by FAST! <3 Best wishes!!


Thank you so much, I did get everything you sent me<3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Cupcake is doing Great!!Only thing is I wish she would gain weight back faster she has always been all legs!I have her on Eukanuba puppy right now the small bites .I didn't really want to jump from a level 5 to a level 3 food:/.She was eating adult taste of the wild :/ (as 4 days after we found out she was preg she had pups!!)and my feed store only has adult right now but,she seems to love the little bites.They went for their first vet checkup and are doing great and huge lil fur babies<3.The little boy Tot has some antibiotics for his little foot where mommy Cupcake was Desperately trying to pull him out,but he is doing well and they both eat so good all the time.All night long and day long I hear them suckling its too cute<3 I have her whelping box next to us on the California king mattress we have,so I can always keep an eye on the lil fur babies<3.I cant stop staring at them in aw and amazement!They both came into this world gone and Revived and now are amazing just amazing.We have decided to call them Taters (girl) and Tot for the lil boy<3 I have started a photobucket for her and the babies,as I've noticed it keeps saying i moved or deleted the pictures in my first picture post :/ Babies n Cupcake <3 <3 <3 >>>Cupcake Photos by Kittah_Kat | Photobucket

lil girl Taters








lil boy Tot
























lil girl Taters








lil boy Tot
















Tots lil foot right before the vet,poor lil babie she was trying so hard to get him out her self


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Little Tot's foot looked so angry in that picture !!!! It's no where near that now.Thank God <3 Vet says he will do fine and wont loose not even a nail <3


----------



## Evelyn

They are so stinking cute! I look at these picture and all the ones on Photo bucket more then once. I would be staring at them all the time too. Thanks for posting! We have become Cupcake groupies.


----------



## rubia

It is really great to check on here and see new pictures as well as read the latest news about Cupcake and her babies. Thank you for the updates !!


----------



## Ay Chi-mama

I got so anxious for you and cupcake reading through this thread! I would have had a heart attack! So glad you stayed calm and everyone is safe and sound. The babies are beautiful! Congrats mama!


----------



## thatrandomgirl

Oh my gosh, they're precious. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I ditto what Ay Chi-mama said. Thanks for keeping us updated. They're all gorgeous. They're going to grow up to be so beautiful. Think we need some videos of that suckling though!


----------



## Angel1210

OMG! Ditto on the staring! I wouldn't be able take my eyes off them! 

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Angel1210

I cant see the pix on photo bucket! Am I supposed to be able to see them? It flashes a sot of about six pics and then everything goes away!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Evelyn said:


> They are so stinking cute! I look at these picture and all the ones on Photo bucket more then once. I would be staring at them all the time too. Thanks for posting! We have become Cupcake groupies.


awww thank you <3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Buildthemskywards said:


> I ditto what Ay Chi-mama said. Thanks for keeping us updated. They're all gorgeous. They're going to grow up to be so beautiful. Think we need some videos of that suckling though!


I know its so cute >.< I'm have to get the light on and get some good videos.My cam is so bad in low lighting


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Angel1210 said:


> I cant see the pix on photo bucket! Am I supposed to be able to see them? It flashes a sot of about six pics and then everything goes away!


That is so weird?Anyone else having problems with the photo bucket album?It should have about 60 picture on the album by now?I have it set as Public, so it should be showing them all up with no prob?Let me know if does it again or still wont let u see the lil babies.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Babies are one week and a day <3 Getting so big!I thought they were big for their size ,but to other chi babies at a week on youtube and the internet I've seen They r smaller?I worry if they are getting enough food!Their little bellies feel full,but after they were done eating I tried the nipples they were eating off to see if they had milk and they did not :/Does everyone think its too soon to help the babies and Cupcke out with some Whelping mix and baby cereal or something?They are really good with their tongues now?I have also uploaded some more adorable pictures to the cupcake album here Cupcake Photos by Kittah_Kat | Photobucket
Here's a video of them u can see little Tot really working hard their for some milk.
click for video Tot Given it all he's got!<3
click for video
I have also uploaded some more adorable pictures to the cupcake album here Cupcake Photos by Kittah_Kat | Photobucket







[/URL]


----------



## CHITheresa

Oh my so so darn cute. So sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angel1210

I am so glad you posted pictures! I think about them every day! I feel like I was right there when they were born!!

You and Cupcake are such good mommies!


----------



## *Chloe*

What do they weigh? and are you weighing them daily to see if they are gaining, Yes at a week old its too soon to start them on solids


----------



## Springhillsarah

I want a t-shirt that says "Cupcake Fan Club"


----------



## thatrandomgirl

Those cute puppy faces!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## I-Love-Chihuahuas:)

I can see I'm not the only one with 'Cupcake Fever'  
Xxx


----------



## BlueJax

They're looking great! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## rubia

how is Cupcake ?? I am having "check in withdrawal".


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Angel1210 said:


> I am so glad you posted pictures! I think about them every day! I feel like I was right there when they were born!!
> 
> You and Cupcake are such good mommies!


It's as if everyone was <3 all our praying worked <3 I told her too that we were all hear for her and that she was gonna be ok <3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

*Chloe* said:


> What do they weigh? and are you weighing them daily to see if they are gaining, Yes at a week old its too soon to start them on solids


Lil Cupcake is still feeding them really great actually they have gained a ton.I think her milk was adjusting to them,but she is doing great.They weight right now about 6 1/2 oz.I haven't weighed them in about 2 days now so I'm pretty sure they r even more now.They are little chubbies for sure <3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Springhillsarah said:


> I want a t-shirt that says "Cupcake Fan Club"


Me too!She is my lil hero those big lil babies and all they went through they amaze me so much little miracle angels <3


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

sorry its been so long ,I'm trying to buy a home with more property for us with cash out right and finding out I might still have to take a small loan out for what I want.So I can have enough to build the doggie door and run with a roof and other goodies (I want the whole thing with rabbit pen wire the small holes/squares not even a snake or large grass hopper can get in! and huge! also underground as well!No one digs but you can never be to careful with your fur babies <3 and I want a camera on it at all times or two for when I'm not home and property with a nice little block home is not cheep anymore .I'm even thinking about after I get it up Privacy fencing it(around the pen/run).6 foot Privacy fence is a must for me board on board but making another privacy fenced area inside of my already privacy fenced yard on the property around their pen as well, which I want to be huge minimum of 18-24 feet by 13-24 feet, 6 feet high or higher big enough to walk inside it.Seems probably obsessive too cautious...but We just have our fur babies no children so they are our babies.I so think the market is going up yet no more work than before?

Lil Cupcake and babies are doing so Great! <3
lil Tot's foot is completely healed.He has all his lil toe nails everything!He has a side ways looking one,but he scoots and crawls around all over the place.I had to clip their little nails the other night they were getting so long and their eyes have now opened!!<3
They are just adorable little butter balls.Like mini little pandas with brown eye browls <3 They are even starting to try and bark <3 They still are eating Cupcakes milk and she has plenty now a whole bunch!
I know I've read that they cant really see even after their little eyes open, but I swear they can see me they both look up at me for cuddles.I don't know if its they can smell me or what but they are so darn cute<3 I'm keeping it low lighted for them for the next week or so till they adjust to their new sight<3
Cupcake has now become a klepto! every time I have to leave to go somewhere She pulls my small bed pillows a mini pillow pet and all kindsa goodies for the babies.She has even collected two toys for them already all on her own a mini sock monkey and one of her candy canes toys,which the babies love to cuddle with <3 I still have them on my bed as they are just to adorable to not be hehe 
The pups are doing so great they even more now are licking us and holding their little heads up high and are starting to show their little personalities.The little girl Taters is such a doll when on her back she enjoys it and loves being held little Tot is like his papa a bit whinny,but more active he is always on the go dose not wanna be held too long heheh he he gives and gets a lil loven and wants to explore! Cupcake dose not even mind the other dogs around them.I figured she would try to attack or protect, but she knows their in good hands.I was at all cost keeping everyone away,but she does not mind a peek in now and then from the other fur babies.So everyone's got to smell the babes even little 2 1/2 pound 7 month old pippin our yorkie and see the lil ones.Romeo papa gave Tot a little lick even <3.Her ben is pretty high,but some how she manages to jump out when I'm gone and collect things even one of my sweaters I took off before bed.I woke up the next morning all where did it go, and she and the babies were all snuggled in it <3 I also still keep the heating pad on low,but I don't think they really need it now?No one cries so all must be well in the whelping box.I'll hear them cry and right away she moves to them and they eat and get cleaned and are happy lil white butter balls.The little girl has started to show some small little spots on her like Cupcakes little tiny poke dots <3 They are now 18 Days /2 Weeks and 4 days old <3 more pictures here I have about 33 new ones  Cupcake Photos by Kittah_Kat | Photobucket
little Taters <3








Little Taters








Little Tot 








Little Tot








Cupcake and Tot playig on the bed








Cupcake and Tot on the bed playing








lil Taters


----------



## Angel1210

Glad to hear they are doing well!!

I think about them every day! But I forgot about photobucket. . . I hope I can keep the link! Just looked at them!

They are so precious!!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Angel1210 said:


> Glad to hear they are doing well!!
> 
> I think about them every day! But I forgot about photobucket. . . I hope I can keep the link! Just looked at them!
> 
> They are so precious!!


 thank you <3 aren't they little butter balls so chunky lil things<3 They seem so huge to me but the vet says they are right on point.Cupcake Photos by Kittah_Kat | Photobucket


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

I think they will favor Cupcake the most since they have her color sooo much not a bit of Romeos besides his white,but cupcake has allot of white too.Romeo is a medium coat he has the soft fluffy but not long coat.His mom or dad one of them must have been a long coat. I've read by now you can tell how long their coats will be if smooth or long/medium?but I cant tell .


----------



## Tracilea

Awwww so sweet!!! How much do they weigh now? They look so big hehehehe almost as big as mommy lol
Keep the pics coming. I can;'t wait to see more and I just now saw the thread :-D I can't imagine having to wait like everyoneelse :-D


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

Tracilea said:


> Awwww so sweet!!! How much do they weigh now? They look so big hehehehe almost as big as mommy lol
> Keep the pics coming. I can;'t wait to see more and I just now saw the thread :-D I can't imagine having to wait like everyoneelse :-D


I know little Cupcake is 3 1/2 pounds last weight in was 4 pounds 4 oz full of milk <3 doing good. They are around right now 6 1/2 oz


----------



## Springhillsarah

Congrats on your babies! I am so happy for you guys! I love the updates And the pics are precious!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubia

I love these updates...what an adorable girl cupcake is. These babies are growing fast. It is amzing to see that in the pictures. When you think of how small they are at whelping then weeks later they are 2 or 3 times the size--that is a lot of growing. Really nice pictures. Thanks for sharing this !


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

moving is HARD to do!
sorry its been so longI have Allot of new pictures on my photobucket of the babies and momma Cupcake here Cupcake Photos by Kittah_Kat | Photobucket
Cupcake and the babies are doing so great!The pups are now 8 weeks and a whooping 2 pounds 6oz huge heheh!Romeo and Cupcake both have been spayed/neutered <3 Pups are eating hard food all day and night long<3 They eat allot maybe too much!They have their first puppy shots already 6-1 and kennel cough,de-wormed  and have started to use the bathroom out side even.Their favorite pass times are Running in the grass chasing the big dogs and ripping up news papers<3
I think they will get to 4-6 pounds full grown!
















































:love4:


----------



## LBChi

They are growing up so fast! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubia

So sweet look at them having fun on a sunny day....love the pictures


----------



## Angel1210

My how they've grown! I think about them often! They look like they are doing well!


----------



## thatrandomgirl

Been a while since I've seen pics of them... wow, they're getting big!!! They're absolutely adorable!


----------



## Rubyannie

Loved following the love story of Romeo and Cupcake. They have produced 2 gorgeous puppies, I would want to keep them all too. xx


----------



## Evelyn

They are really pretty puppies, thanks for the update!


----------



## HollyV

Beautiful post....amazing pictures....I'm in awe  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

